# Lots of pretty quilt patterns online



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I just discovered this website. Beautiful quilts and good instructions.
aenathan.com. 
Have fun!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the link. I like that you can see the fabric swatches, and then the quilt. Sometimes when you see quilts & instructions you really like, you really can't see closeups of the fabrics used.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.aenathan.com/

That's the link you can click on.
Seems the quilt designs are on the left hand column.
And that link has fabric listed, too. :goodjob:


----------

